# site near benidorm wanted



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi , we are currently at Benidorm, suggestions wanted for decent site not to far away with indoor pool, bar, and close to town/shopping and beach

we have ACSI

cheers 

john


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*SITE*

Theres lots Raco Almafra, Benisol, Villasol all near to centre

Mick


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: SITE*



PEPPS said:


> Theres lots Raco Almafra, Benisol, Villasol all near to centre
> 
> Mick


yep i know we are at benisol , we need something about 70 miles up the coast away from here

john


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Up the coast? You could try Bonterra Park in Benicassim. Indoor pool, town and beach close by. Mercadonna and Lidl close by. Bar and restaraunt on site.
Nice site and take ACSI 18 euro inc EHU. (Depending on length of stay)


----------

